# tsst corp. dvd & rw ts-h653f ata device



## deb1952 (May 10, 2010)

my computer does not recognize the driver for the cd player. when i used mr. fix-it from microsoft it installed the driver but it failed. what do i do to get the computer to recognize the driver. it shows an error in device manager.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart the PC.

After Windows restarts the drive will be reinstalled.

Try to manually remove the filters (Steps below)

Remove Upper and Lower Filters (i have seen this work when the auto tool failed)


----------



## deb1952 (May 10, 2010)

It still did not work. i deleted the driver for the cd drive and it did try to install at start up, but it failed. I went to the remove upper and lower filters, had mr. fix it to repair and it would not load the driver, it failed. any other suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have ITunes,roxio or nero installed


----------



## deb1952 (May 10, 2010)

Yes, itunes and roxio. 
When I manually deleted the upper and lower filters. my cd player now works. 
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi good to know your back to normal just watch ITunes etc they make changes your not told about and can cause these issues


----------

